# DIY enclosure for a coastal carpet python?



## damo833 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

just wondering if any of you guys have any ideas/experiences to share in regards to making a snake enclosure for a CCP using old furniture such as a chest of draws of wardrobe? any advice would be great. thanks in advance.

P.s i'm new so be nice.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Damo
Lots if good advice on here about building your own enclosures...
should be able to search on here and find some help and some amazing finished products with photos to give you some great ideas! 
hope all goes well


----------



## damo833 (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks alot ezekiel


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 3, 2010)

*damo833. My suggestion "go vertical" with your enclosure, my carpets [coastals & darwins] are in enclosures 1800 high x 700 square with the heat source in the top [habistat heat panels] with climbing logs all the way to the top, l can't remember the last time l saw them on the floor and they are so much more interesting to watch.....just my thoughts solar 17 [Baden]*


----------

